# Help find marine. Yt canterbury



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Marnie is a Yorkshire Terrier who was STOLEN in the Canterbury Region. The thieves were after a lurcher but owner and his wife stopped them...3 men attacked her husband with a shovel...the wife managed to get the dog out of their grip and into the kennel...she shielded the kennel with her body as they kept hitting her... husband and saying get her out of the way or we will kill her...all this was witnessed by their 6 year old daughter....they then stole the yorkie...neighbour got full registration plate...police have issued only a ref number. Please twitter and share. There is a CRN EY 0091725 which is the violent assault and under current police investigation. The details have gone out on police alerts by text and email using the current NHW alerts system.


----------

